# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  НЕСТАНДАРТНЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ 1с v. 8

## Alek-nn

1. В этой ветке предлагаю выкладывать ссылки для загрузки нестандартных конфигураций v.8.x.

_Добавлено через 32 минуты 33 секунды_
"Конфигурация Ресторан"

http://depositfiles.com/files/cmrbsmwsc


Конфигурация Ресторан предназначена для автоматизации предприятий общественного питания: рестораны, кафе, бары, предприятий быстрого питания, столовых и т.п. Программа позволяет автоматизировать реализацию, учет выпуска, хранения продукции и продуктов, учет денежных средств предприятия. Включает в себя подсистемы Front Office (рабочее место бармена и официанта для ресторана), Fast Food (рабочее место кассира для столовой, кафе, предприятия быстрой продажи) и Back Office (рабочее место калькуляторщика, товароведа и управляющего).

----------

auv-rvn (09.10.2015), beermoscow (09.04.2018), Serge_ASB (15.01.2014)

----------


## danilov82@ya.

Конфигурация
1С:Воинская часть 8, редакция 1.0 УСТАНОВКА + ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ С  конфигурации версий 1.0.7.1. Порядок обновления приведен в файле "1cv8upd.htm";


http://depositfiles.com/files/2nfnsmd1s

----------


## anyxwar

Можно еще раз выложить?

----------


## Alek-nn

> Можно еще раз выложить?


Конфа "Ресторан" http://depositfiles.com/files/cmrbsmwsc

----------


## danilov82@ya.

Конфигурация "Магазин одежды и обуви" УСТАНОВКА

Скачать

_Добавлено через 1 час 15 минут 8 секунд_
Конфигурация "Управление автомойкой" Установка

Скачать


1С:Предприятие 8.1. Учет медицинских услуг
Конфигурация "Учет медицинских услуг", редакция 1.1
версия 1.1.6.13

Скачать


Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Учет медицинских услуг",
редакция 1.1, предназначена для использования с версией системы
1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.06!

Конфигурация "Квартплата"

Скачать

----------


## Kara

Конфигурация "Управление автомойкой" Установка
можно еще раз выложить

----------


## xelen

cкиньте квартплату плиз

----------


## billybax

Все конфигурации удалены на депозите.
Пишет - файл был удален из за нарушения авторских прав.

----------


## dana355

1С:Предприятие 8.1. Учет медицинских услуг
Конфигурация "Учет медицинских услуг", редакция 1.1
версия 1.1.6.13

и Конфигурация "Квартплата"

битая ссылка можно еще....

----------


## cp002

> Конфигурация "Магазин одежды и обуви" УСТАНОВКА


Интересно а зачем выкладывать если не вылеченная?

----------


## sannu

А под телемастерскую есть конфигурации,буду очень благодарен.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 5 секунд_
Если у кого есть выложте пожалуйста?

----------


## Cqazqaz

> Конфигурация "Магазин одежды и обуви" УСТАНОВКА


ссылка мертвая.
Перезалейте пожалуйста.

----------


## Serge_ASB

открытая, или париться с лицензией и поиском эмулятора придется?

---------- Post added at 16:52 ---------- Previous post was at 16:46 ----------

конфа еще есть?
ломаная или как?

---------- Post added at 17:41 ---------- Previous post was at 16:52 ----------

Спасибо. Буду посмотреть.

---------- Post added at 17:41 ---------- Previous post was at 17:41 ----------

Спасибо. Буду посмотреть.

----------


## SZA

конфигурация "Элементарная Торговля" для учета продаж, реализации услуг, комплектации: www.ELTR.od.ua

----------


## Solar Ma

Конфигурация "Магазин одежды и обуви" УСТАНОВКА 
ПОМОГИТЕ НАЙТИ!!! пожалуйста!

----------


## Zlata18

Поделитесь Конфигурацией Управление качеством
заранее благодарю

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация "Магазин одежды и обуви" УСТАНОВКА


 - Держите:

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Розница 8. Магазин одежды и обуви", релиз 2.1.2.8 от 26.03.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Кому что ещё нужно - смотрите ссылку в подписи или пишите в теме, выложим.

----------

dobriymultik (03.09.2015), pccrumb (09.02.2021)

----------


## Яшар

Можно еще раз выложить 1с воинская часть

----------


## Ukei

- Для отраслевых конфигураций есть отдельная тема. См. ссылку в моей подписи.

----------

